# Wizards @ Hornets....1/12/07..



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nothing fancy. Just putting this here in case anyone wants to chat about this game. I'm glad the Hornets got the win against the Hawks because I doubt they'll get the win tonight. Gilbert will probably try to drop 50. Caron has been playing well also.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I predict another nationally televised beat down. Not trying to down my team, but I live in the real world. I will give them all my support tonight. Because tomorrow, for the first time, they'll be on the back burner.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I predict another nationally televised beat down. Not trying to down my team, but I live in the real world. I will give them all my support tonight. Because tomorrow, for the first time, they'll be on the back burner.


LOL! I will be watching Saints and I might...might, change the channel when they go to a commercial. It's all Saints tomorrow. I truly don't expect a win tonight. I live in the real world too. The Wizards have lost their past 9 games @ Hornets. They'll snap it tonight.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Three minutes ago, I was about to post how the Hornets were surprising me. But then they gave up 6 pts. in 5 seconds. Devin Brown had the ball taken from him on back to back possessions. Byron will definitely let him have it at halftime.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Three minutes ago, I was about to post how the Hornets were surprising me. But then they gave up 6 pts. in 5 seconds. Devin Brown had the ball taken from him on back to back possessions. *Byron will definitely let him have it at halftime*.


As well as he should. Didn't he just recently say something about Devin taking care of the ball better than Pargo? I wasn't going to say anything when they had their little lead because I know how they can be. LOL!

DeShawn has a hot hand right now. Jamison went to the back. Looks like he was in some sort of pain. Don't know what's going on there. I'm expecting Gilbert to explode in the 2nd half.

Rasual needs to get some offense going.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Rasual definitely need to get some offense going. I think he only attempted three shots. Devin is not use to playing point guard and it's showing tonight.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> As well as he should. Didn't he just recently say something about Devin taking care of the ball better than Pargo? I wasn't going to say anything when they had their little lead because I know how they can be. LOL!
> 
> DeShawn has a hot hand right now. *Jamison went to the back. Looks like he was in some sort of pain.* Don't know what's going on there. I'm expecting Gilbert to explode in the 2nd half.
> 
> Rasual needs to get some offense going.



I didn't notice that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I didn't notice that.


Someone was walking to the back with him and he was kind of grimacing a bit. They didn't say anything much about it so maybe he'll return.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Can they please stop saying "Agent 0"? I guess when he explodes they'll say it even moreso. LOL!


Oh my goodness! Now we're down to only 2 officials.

Ok, they said Jamison was shaken up in the 1st half.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson is so accustomed to rebounding and kicking it back out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I understand there are only 2 refs but that last foul on Tyson was the phoniest thing I've ever seen. LOL! Even the commentators said they didn't say anything on the replay. Well anyway. Tyson had the 2 last plays of the 3rd quarter. Scored a basket and blocked Arena's shot.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

That was a bogus call on Chandler. You called Rasual name and he answered. Hopefully, he can keep it up in the 4th quarter.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey bee-fan, congratulations, keep up the posting, it's not easy to find posters like you in this situation!:cheers: 

Scott, play the damn rookies already.

Well, I'm glad we're not getting humiliated on National TV, we may even get the W.

Tyson will get a double double tonight... did anyone notice how well he shot the last couple of games?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

supermati said:


> Hey bee-fan, congratulations, keep up the posting, it's not easy to find posters like you in this situation!:cheers:
> 
> Scott, play the damn rookies already.
> 
> ...


Tyson has really picked up his offense, but I must admit he scares me sometimes. The way Marc Jackson is playing, he could definitely play the rookies.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Glad Sual started stepping up. I admit I'm really surprised by the Hornets play tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Hey bee-fan, congratulations, keep up the posting, it's not easy to find posters like you in this situation!:cheers:
> 
> Scott, play the damn rookies already.
> 
> ...


Tyson has 10 & 10 tonight. He has indeed been making an effort at giving more offense lately.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I can't believe this team has won two in a row. :clap: We haven't been seeing much of that lately.

Hornets 104
Wizards 97


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's hard to believe the Wizards have been winning lately.They played horribly in the last five minutes of that game.If Arenas isn't on then Washington isn't going to beat anyone,their defense is terrible and their decision making is bad too.They looked like a horribly coached team.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I wasn't expecting a win tonight. We really need to do something about the turnovers. 
Devin Brown with at least 4, Mason I counted at least 5, and Marc Jackson had 4. They need to get that under control, or else they won't win many more.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What a good win. Hornets didn't disappoint on national Tv!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^^ Yea, it's about time they look decent on national tv. 


As for the turnovers, I think this was the 2nd game in a row where they had 21 turnovers. Not good. Not good at all. Mason had 7. Marc had 5.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We don't have a real PG(Pargo.... doesn't play much, and he shoots a hell lot) to assist them, so they handle the ball a lot more, committing errors, hence turnovers.

We need Paul back, but, as far as I'm concerned, I wouldn't rush him, the West is pretty tough, so a comeback is not something that may happen so easily, I also want Durant....:biggrin:


----------

